# Supermarkets off motorways.



## Captain (Apr 17, 2010)

Firefighters thread "Tiredness kills" got me to thinking.

Aire on a shoestring said "I dimly remember a book listing all the supermarkets close to Mway junctions as a better alternative to services. Does anyone know if this is still around?"

So I was thinking, how about we all add our local service area and the supermarket closest to it so that whilst travelling we can come off the motorway, get free parking (no more £80.00 fines for staying over 2 hours),cheaper better quality food and cheaper fuel? 

I'll start the ball rolling with M5 Strensham Services (both north and south bound) between junctions 7 (Worcester south) and 8 (M50).

Drive 6 miles south to junction 9 (Tewkesbury) and head into the town on the A438. 1 mile from the junction on the right hand side of the road is a large Morrisons with fuel. Open 0800-2000 Monday-Saturday and 1000-1600 on Sunday.


----------



## maingate (Apr 17, 2010)

Good Idea Cap`n,

The A1 at Gateshead has a Sainsbury`s within spitting distance. It is just a couple of miles after Washington Services.

You cannot miss the `Angel of the North` (named after me as it happens), As you come down the bank past the Angel, take the slip road signposted for Team Valley Trading Estate. Keep in the right hand lane of the slip road and go right around the roundabout (5th exit). You will have seen the place by then. It has Fuel but no Autogas (I think, because it has just been revamped). 

The Trading Estate is not bad for a stopover as well.


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi people.

The website poi friend  has all the major supermarkes chains as poi downloads for your satnavs.
Available free for most formats. Including Google earth KML files.

Hope this helps .
Alan.


----------



## kenjones (Apr 18, 2010)

Bristol.
Asda (Wallmart) Superstore,cafe and fuel at Cribbs Causeway. McDonalds drive through very close to it.
M5 J17 just south of M4 junction and RAC tower. Visible from the motorway.


----------



## maingate (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Ken,

We will use that one in a few weeks time.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Apr 18, 2010)

Kinross Motorway Services.

56.207149,-3.433532 - Google Maps

 And at the other side of the motorway is the supermarket.

supermarket - Google Maps


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 18, 2010)

don't supermarkets now have time allowances?car clamping?

i went to court bout 12 mths ago not expecting to return home lol, so i asked the asda manager across the road if i could leave my vehicle on their carpark til someone that day picked it up


no problem,the reg. was logged with customer services and my van was there over 4 hours due to one problem or other in court

anyway came home lol

but found if your approach is right then your response will be a good one.


----------



## Dezi (Apr 18, 2010)

Captain said:


> Firefighters thread "Tiredness kills" got me to thinking.
> 
> Aire on a shoestring said "I dimly remember a book listing all the supermarkets close to Mway junctions as a better alternative to services. Does anyone know if this is still around?"
> 
> ...



Hi, is this what you are looking for ?

Just off the motorway directory of food, accommodation and services

Dezi


----------



## gairn (Apr 18, 2010)

*Inverness*

Hi
Just off the A96, on the eastern outskirts of Inverness there's a large retail park with a large 24h Tesco and various other shops, cinema, Pizza Hut and Burger King. I noticed a couple of vans with blinds down in the large communal car park last time I was there. There's a tesco petrol station and nearby a pub and Holiday Inn Express. I think buses for the town centre stop there but you could walk it in less than an hour. Approach from south or north is on A9, taking A96 east for Aberdeen. It's pretty obvious after that. 
Cheers 
Gairn


----------



## ajs (Apr 18, 2010)

*M5 worcester south*









tesco.... 2 mins off J7 M5 





regards
aj


----------



## bigboack (Apr 18, 2010)

ajs said:


> regards
> aj



I knew you lived on a roundabout but Junction7 M5..


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 19, 2010)

upon asking it was explained to me that the reason services are doing what they are doing regards 2hrs limit is groups of peeps were parking their cars and going in one to work, hence parking all day.

in wigan if you park on tescos 2/3 hrs you get clamped


----------



## GeorgieBoy (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi All
Another good site for food, fuel etc within a 5 minute radius of any motorway junctions is...

Home | 5minutesaway. Search & find or avoid motorway services. Find hotels, motels, restaurants on UK motorways, junctions.


----------

